# Fresh Meat



## kayphotographyxo (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name is Kayla. I'm a new aspiring photographer, I've been obsessed with the profession since I was a little girl. I know that there's a lot that I do not know and still have to learn. So far I know the basics, but I don't want to confine myself to a select category to shoot, so far I've experimented shooting with animals and cars. My next shoot is going to be with models not sure on a setting yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bebulamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Being a professional means you have to have clients. You need to know your clients.


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2015)

Welcome, Kayla!


----------



## chuasam (Jul 1, 2015)

Mmmm know the difference between inspire and aspire


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 2, 2015)

kayphotographyxo said:


> If there is anything that you other professionals feel that I should know, please do not hesitate to comment. I look forward to reading all your comments and suggestions.



The request is so broad as to be meaningless.

eg "I have always wanted to be a doctor. If there is anything that you other doctors feel that I should know, please do not hesitate to comment"
... sounds a bit unrealistic doesn't it?

IMHO, you would be better off if you could ask for something more specific that shows a more thoughtful/considered approach?


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2015)

We're supposed to go easy on newbies, but some people seem to have forgotten that. 

1. Develop your portfolio to look like a professional's portfolio.
2. Learn what makes a good photograph.
3. Learn your equipment forwards and backwards.
4. Network with local professionals.
5. Learn how to structure and operate a profitable business.
6. Start thinking as if you are in business now.
7. While doing all of the above, don't get burned out.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2015)

Remember that the business of photography is very little about photography and very much about business.  If you have the choice between learning something about photography and something about business, choose the latter.  The former you can pick up as you go [apparently].


----------



## vfotog (Jul 3, 2015)

kayphotographyxo said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Kayla. I'm a new inspiring photographer, I've been obsessed with the profession since I was a little girl. I know that there's a lot that I do not know and still have to learn.
> If there is anything that you other professionals feel that I should know, please do not hesitate to comment. I look forward to reading all your comments and suggestions.



Perhaps you could be more specific? Since we have no clue as to what you know, what experience you have, what you want to shoot, it's impossible to reply in a useful way.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 3, 2015)

All I'd say is shoot, and then shoot some more. Then post the best of your work here for critique, take the comments sportingly (even if you don't agree with them), and then shoot some more with what you've just learned and see how it changes your work. 
Welcome to TPF Kayla


----------



## kayphotographyxo (Jul 3, 2015)

Designer said:


> Welcome, Kayla!


Thank you


----------



## kayphotographyxo (Jul 3, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> All I'd say is shoot, and then shoot some more. Then post the best of your work here for critique, take the comments sportingly (even if you don't agree with them), and then shoot some more with what you've just learned and see how it changes your work.
> Welcome to TPF Kayla



That's kind of what I've been doing but I want to try a different technique. 
Thank you


----------

